# How to insert pic in your posts....



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

Hemper Fi is having a hard time so I figured I wld try and do a thread with step by step instructions and pics.

First thing you need to do is re-size your pics to a size that MP accepts. I use Irfanview, Paint or Picasa.

These are the acceptable sizes:






Step 1> Click *Go Advanced* 



Step 2> Click *Manage Attachments* 



Step 3> Click *Browse *This will let you choose the pics form the folder they are in on *your computer*  This pop up box also tells you the Max sizes for the different types of pics there are. You need to make sure you hve *re-sized your pics before* you reach this step.  



Step 4> Verify that your pics hve been uploaded...there will be a list of the pics you hve attached.  



Step 5> Click the little *paper clip icon* and the drop down will list all your pics that hve been uploaded.  



Step 6> Clicking on the desired pic will insert it into your post. Clicking insert all does exactly that.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

If you use Irfanview (irfanview.com/)   you use it to open the pic you want to resize then click Ctr+R and the resize window will come up.



Change the size numbers to ones that MP will accept like 600x800 for jpeg.
Then click *Okay* to make the changes....then click the letter* S* on your keyboard to save the changes.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 4, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ... Infranview (irfanview.com/) ...



Thanks, Hammy!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Hamster!

I use Paint to resize my pics--it is incredibly easy and virtually all PCs have it.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol.....too big a bowl before I did this.  Thanks Art.


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks Hamster!
> 
> I use Paint to resize my pics--it is incredibly easy and virtually all PCs have it.



I use Picasa for batch resize and either paint or irfanview for single pic resizing.  Paint works fine but irfanview has a cpl quick things you can do via quick key shortcuts. I can usually resize, put text in the pic and save it in less then 20 seconds. I find it easier than Paint.


----------



## bho_expertz (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice ... But if Hemper has a Mac ? :hubba:


----------



## Locked (Sep 4, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Very nice ... But if Hemper has a Mac ? :hubba:



Lol...if Hemper has a Mac I guess I was of no help....

:icon_smile:


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

Imageshack.us Will Upload And Resize For You, Provide You With A Link, Copy, Paste And Viola!!!


----------

